# 40+ wooded acres Colorado Mtns 59,9K



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello all,
We have decided to sell our 40+ acres in the Sangre De Cristo mountains in Costilla County. It's accessible by 2 roads and is at the end of a cul de sac. The lower road at the end of the cul de sac is maintained by the county. Heavy timber with a couple of good building sites in meadows. Lots of wild roses and wildlife (mule deer, elk, black bear, rabbits etc.). There is no power to this parcel, so off grid is it. The elevation ranges from 9400' to 10,400 ft. Beautiful views of Mt. Blanca and Mountain Home Reservoir. North to North West facing, but solar is not a problem, this lot is on the top of a small mountain. Very private, very beautiful. It's about 20min to Ft. Garland where there are several restaurants, a great small grocery, gas stations, liquor store, hardware store, museum, 2 motels and a new cafe with great coffee!
Some people have wells in the area and some have cisterns, kind of depends on budget and well driller. Yes you can drive up in a truck, but have 4 wheel drive for wet or snowy days. 
We are asking $59,900. I will post a link for pictures in the next couple of days.


Kindest Regards,

Coloradosteader

Please feel free to e-mail me through this website or [email protected]


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Just wondering do you have Water Rights to the property?

big rockpile


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Id like to know about the water rights as well.

Do people there really have wells at 10K feet up?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Coloradosteader said:


> Hello all,
> We have decided to sell our 40+ acres in the Sangre De Cristo mountains in Costilla County. It's accessible by 2 roads and is at the end of a cul de sac. The lower road at the end of the cul de sac is maintained by the county. Heavy timber with a couple of good building sites in meadows. Lots of wild roses and wildlife (mule deer, elk, black bear, rabbits etc.). There is no power to this parcel, so off grid is it. The elevation ranges from 9400' to 10,400 ft. Beautiful views of Mt. Blanca and Mountain Home Reservoir. North to North West facing, but solar is not a problem, this lot is on the top of a small mountain. Very private, very beautiful. It's about 20min to Ft. Garland where there are several restaurants, a great small grocery, gas stations, liquor store, hardware store, museum, 2 motels and a new cafe with great coffee!
> Some people have wells in the area and some have cisterns, kind of depends on budget and well driller. Yes you can drive up in a truck, but have 4 wheel drive for wet or snowy days.
> We are asking $59,900. I will post a link for pictures in the next couple of days.
> ...


I have to say that I am no fan of Colorado, but of all the state, the San Luis Valley is the best part *and* the Sangre de Cristo area definitely the cream of the crop. We had actually considered living there once (Wild Horse Mesa was second choice).

Water was an issue as was lack of electicity availability. It's far enough from civilization to make it attractive, but close enough to Colorado Springs that if you *had* to go into a big city (medical reasons, I guess or to buy a new car - something like that), it's not an unreasonable distance to travel. Close to Walsenberg too which has a VA hospital and nursing home.

I have heard of people moving there having "issues" with the locals. Mainly because of previous new arrivals who have been trouble-makers, trying to dodge the law by moving out in the middle of nowhere. 

I believe that if you are actually IN the Sagre de Cristo development that there are some covenants and restrictions about building, although, if I recall, nobody pays the slightest attention to them. 

Aside from the obvious, why are you selling?

donsgal


----------



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

The quick and dirty is yes you have water rights. Colorado is weird, I don't know what you intend to do with the water. Can you have a well? Yes. If you own more than 35 continuous acres you can get an agricultural well permit which increases the allowed output from 15gpm to?? If you plan on drilling a well and starting your own lake or pond you are going to have issues. They don't tolerate water waste out here, but where this property is located I don't think you will have anyone coming up to give you a hard time regardless.
Check out www.hermitblog.com and click on resources.

I hope this helps


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

San Luis Valley is a great place. I spent 3 weeks there one summer, just roaming, camping, etc. It was one of the most memorable times of my life. I was 19 at the time.


----------



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

Donsgal,
We are selling because this was an investment property and we are moving to Alaska. We live in Forbes Trinchera Ranches which is also where this property is located. There are building covenants, but they are so loose it's like why bother. They are also not enforceable we have heard. We lived in an outfitter tent for 6 months and built a 20X20 cabin and we have only had to get one permit for our road access and no inspector has ever come by or called etc. They pretty much leave you alone if your place is not a junk yard. We shoot trap and big bore rifles on our property in the development and no one has ever complained. Maybe it's because our nearest neighbor is 3 miles away!
And yes, people have wells at 10K feet. We lived in another area in Colorado at 9000ft and our well was only 150' down with great water.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for replying about the well. I had no ised they were able to drill wells on a mountain like that. Very interesting. Sorry, Im easily excitable learning new things, lol. Glad to hear you have the water rights. Ive heard horro stories while looking for land in CO about not being aloud to collect rainwater legally or get water from a strem or drill wells legally. Im afraid I could ive somewhere I could not legally collect all the rain water I wanted. I would really like to see the pictures when you get them. I believe you said that its thickly wooded. What are the majority types of trees? Has ny of it ben cleared of is it untouched? Any problems in that are with the neighbors, trespassing or stealing? Thanks.


----------



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

Nathan104,
Most of the trees are ponderosa, douglass fir, Colorado blue spruce, bristlecone pine and aspen. Lots of wildflowers! 
You are not legally able to collect rainwater in the state of Colorado. That doesn't seem to stop the 50 or so people including us that we know who actively do it. Gutters to rain barrels or to an underground cistern are the norm. If you did it in a city like Denver or Colorado Springs, you would probably get a slap on the wrist. I have never heard of anyone being told no down here. 
There are no close neighbors to this parcel, the one older couple down the way patrol on their ATV's and she is an ex deputy, very nice folks when they know you own property in the area. 
During hunting season we sometimes get folks up there, but they seem real nice when we tell them it's private and they move on to the green belt area down the road. I have never had problems up there. We did cut a few trees down for firewood, but they are adjacent to the lower meadow and we did it in anticipation of us building so we get better solar coverage for our panels. We just never built there. 

Pictures of this property are available at www.shutterfly.com Sign in with [email protected] Password: property go to: my albums and click 41acres, then select all and view as a slideshow.

Coloradosteader


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

beautiful Area... I lved in Pagosa springs for a couple of years... I hated it then because I was young and single, but now, with 8 children and all our animals I would love it!


----------



## ridethatpony (Jul 20, 2004)

can you post pics on this sight, as I am having a hard time logging into shutterfly. 
Thanks


----------



## Coloradosteader (Jun 9, 2005)

Still trying to post pics... sorry.


----------



## Jmuzik (Jul 13, 2021)

seedspreader said:


> San Luis Valley is a great place. I spent 3 weeks there one summer, just roaming, camping, etc. It was one of the most memorable times of my life. I was 19 at the time.


When is the last time you were in San Luis??


----------

